# Disinfecting a sick fish tank for new fish.



## beans_etc (Feb 4, 2008)

My beta fish died unfortunately earlier this week of what I'm pretty convinced was Dropsy.  I'd like to look into getting a new beta some time but I'm worried about how to properly clean the old tank to make sure the disease won't kill any new fish I may add.

I'm going to buy new gravel, a new filter (my old one is on it's last legs), and throw away the live plant. But what about the plastic plants and the log decoration? I've read that you're supposed to use bleach to disinfect a sick tank but isn't the residue left over potentially very harmful to fish...?


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Bleach is pretty commonly used. It's a very effective disinfectant. You should rinse/soak everything a lot after bleaching, but it's generally considered a safe product to clean an aquarium with as long as you do a good job.


----------



## tenpaull (Jan 6, 2008)

bleach will do a great job, just make sure you do a good job yourself when rinsing it after  For my case, after bleaching, I put a mixture of vinegar+water in it and let it sit before completely rinsing it out a couple of times


----------



## Busgod (Mar 4, 2008)

heres a great trick for tank cleaning use salt without any Iodine scrub tank thoroughly rinse several times and you are good to go if any residue left over from salt will dissipate after water changes! before your new cycle has completed.


----------



## Suwa (Apr 12, 2008)

If its bacteria on the live plant that makes you want to throw it away, hold up! You can actually bleach live plants as well; 1 part bleach to 20 parts water for a minute or two and then rinse it off well. I've used this method on newly bought java fern, and those plants lived well and continued to make plant babies for me. Different plants might not be able to handle it, but then again, if you want to throw it out anyway, its worth a shot.


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

A mild bleach solution is fine. Rinse well, let dry. If it still smells like bleach. Rinse again and again. Let dry. Repeat.


----------



## key_555 (Mar 9, 2008)

will this work on an ick tank as well and do the same with the heater and filter the tank has been sitting for about a year nothing in it not even water but i have not been able to though it out? :?:


----------



## beans_etc (Feb 4, 2008)

Is Comet (common bathroom cleaner) an acceptable bleach product to use in this case of cleaning a tank?


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

!!! Comet!!! NO I would not use comet..use a little liquid bleach and make a bleach solution..10% should do it. Don't use straight liquid bleach. :shock:


----------



## key_555 (Mar 9, 2008)

so will this help wit ick?


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

yes...this will help with Ick also


----------



## key_555 (Mar 9, 2008)

ok thank you so much i can use that tank again can you use it on the heater and filter too


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

yes you can use it on the aquarium parts as well, filter .heaters...etc. just be sure you rinse it all well and dry and there is no bleach smell when you go to reset your aquarium up.


----------



## key_555 (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks again


----------



## beans_etc (Feb 4, 2008)

Thank you all very much, I'll give it a try~


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

Good Luck With your new setup!


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

Good Luck with your new setup!


----------

